
Japan’s Robot Picks Only the Ripest Strawberries (video) | Singularity Hub - stretchwithme
http://singularityhub.com/2010/12/04/japans-robot-picks-only-the-ripest-strawberries-video/
======
stretchwithme
Someday, robots will grow food for you on your roof and exterior walls.
They'll give plants individual attention, keep bugs away without chemicals and
pick things at exactly the right time.

